# PG279Q Lotterie gewonnen ?



## Koradhil (25. März 2016)

Hi aus Berlin

Gestern meinen Monitor PG279Q erhalten 

Was meint ihr ? der IPS Glow in den Ecken zuverkraften ? Backlight Bleed ok ?

Fotos mit ner Kamera aufgenommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann noch 2 mit iPhone aufgenommen, wo alles extrem verfälscht wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich "ein wenig" stört ist das IPS Glow oben und unten rechts, was bei zocken in dunklen Ecken doch zusehen ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behalten und Pech haben ein schlechteren zuerhalten oder behalten ?

Eure Erfahrungswerte sind gern "gelesen" !

Grüße Koradhil


----------



## Systox (25. März 2016)

Habe im Moment das selbe Problem mit meinem Asus ROG PG27AQ. Kannst ja mal unter meinen Thread nachschauen.


----------



## addicTix (25. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus!
Hat er Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse? Wie sieht es mit der Uniformity aus? 
Werde meinen XB270HU eventuell nächsten Monat auch gegen den PG279Q tauschen . Hoffentlich hab ich dabei auch Glück .


----------



## Koradhil (25. März 2016)

Weder Pixelfehler noch Staubeinschlüsse 

Hab eben noch einen Film zum testen auf den Monitor geguckt und muss schon sagen, das der Glow in den Ecken schon stört, auch in Games sieht man die hellen Ecken. 

Ich weiß, das man das selbst entscheiden muss, ob man damit leben kann bzw möchte, aber den "perfekten" IPS Monitor wird es glaube ich zumindest sehr selten geben.

Aber für 850 Euro möchte man doch schon einen "perfekten" Monitor haben........

Bin grad ein wenig ratlos und am überlegen, ob behalten und zurückgeben.........

Was bedeutet Uniformity ? Sry wenn ich frage !


----------



## addicTix (25. März 2016)

Also wenn der keine Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse hat, dann würde ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken und das Ding definitiv behalten!
Die Sache ist, das meiste was du da hast ist IPS Glow und kein Backlight Bleeding. Wenn du nämlich das Bild von der Seite mit dem Bild direkt vor dem Monitor vergleichst (die Bilder, die du mit deinem iPhone gemacht hast), dann siehst du das die obere rechte Ecke plötzlich anders aussieht. Und bei BLB wäre das nicht der Fall. 
Und wie du schon sagst, die iPhone Kamera verfälscht ja auch alles. Normalerweise sollte er mit eigenen Augen so aussehen, wie oben die ersten 2 Bilder die du mit einer richtigen Kamera geschossen hast (ggf. sogar etwas besser).
Also für mich sieht der soweit ganz ordentlich aus.  Auch hier sagtest du es ja schon selbst, einen nahezu perfekten IPS zu erwischen (vor allem was die IPS 144/165Hz Monitor angeht) ist nahezu unmöglich. Das er schon keine Pixelfehler oder sowas hat ist schon, in meinen Augen, Gold wert! 

Die Uniformity ist die Ausleuchtung des Bildes.
Schau dir am besten einen ganz weißen Hintergrund an - Ist dieser überall gleich weiß? Oder sieht es teilweise so aus, als hätte er einen "Stich", sprich dass eventuell Teile des weißes mehr ins gelbliche bzw. bräunliche gehen?
Wenn du möchtest, dann kannst du von einem strahlend weißen Hintergrund auch ein Bild mit der Kamera machen (also nicht mit der Smartphone Kamera, sondern deiner richtigen). Da kann man es auch ganz gut sehen.


Gruß addicTix


----------



## Freakless08 (26. März 2016)

Also für mich sieht das Übel aus.

Solange er keine Pixelfehler hat... 
das wäre totaler worst case. Schon allein das weiß auf den Fotos würde mich beim zocken stören.


----------



## Hennemi (26. März 2016)

Ich würde den zurück schicken.

Zwar hat er keine Pixelfehler, aber dafür drei sehr helle Bereiche. Ich hätte lieber einen toten Pixel, wie eine helle Ecke.
Vorallem oben rechts, die sieht ja richtig hell aus.


----------



## addicTix (26. März 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Ich würde den zurück schicken.
> 
> Zwar hat er keine Pixelfehler, aber dafür drei sehr helle Bereiche. Ich hätte lieber einen toten Pixel, wie eine helle Ecke.
> Vorallem oben rechts, die sieht ja richtig hell aus.



Aber den toten Pixel würdest du doch sozusagen immer sehen. Ich meine, man sitzt doch öfters vor hellen Inhalten (z.B. beim surfen, beim Spielen usw.) als vor komplett dunklen.
Sein Problem ist ja normalerweise hauptsächlich sichtbar, wenn er eine komplett schwarze Fläche vor sich hat (und das ist ja im Normalfall relativ selten, außer man spielt viel Slender und man guckt viele Horrorfilme oder sowas )
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kamera das ganze noch etwas verstärkt, also sein Problem sollte mit den Augen nochmals weniger sichtbar sein als auf seinen ersten beiden Bildern.

Am Ende hängt es natürlich von Koradhil ab, wie er sich entscheidet. Aber einen solchen Monitor ohne Pixelfehler und/oder Staubeinschlüssen zu bekommen grenzt schon fast an ein Wunder.
Ich selbst hatte z.B. den Acer XB270HU bereits 6 mal hier stehen. Alle samt entweder mit Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschluss, manchmal auch mit beidem gleichzeitig. 
Da wünschte ich doch, dass ich das Glück vom TE hätte. 


Gruß addicTix


----------



## Koradhil (26. März 2016)

Guten Morgen

Die "Uniformity" ist bei komplett weißen Hintergrund ok ! 

Wenn ich von unten nach oben gucke, wird es ein klein wenig grauer am oberen Rand des Displays. 

Auch die Fotos mit der Kamera zeigen nicht den Originalzustand. 

Habe gestern nochmals einen weiteren Film auf dem Display angeguckt mit vielen dunklen Szenen und habe dabei wieder gesehen, das es oben links und unten rechts und links hell ist, bzw diese Lichthöfe vorhanden sind.

Habe auch ein Video gemacht, was ich leider hier nicht hochladen kann.

Das ist mein erster IPS Monitor und hatte davor nen TN Panel. Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich wie ein annähernd "perfekter" IPS Monitor auszusehen hat.

Ich weiß grad wieklich nicht, was ich machen soll !


----------



## Systox (26. März 2016)

Koradhil schrieb:


> Das ist mein erster IPS Monitor und hatte davor nen TN Panel. Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich wie ein annähernd "perfekter" IPS Monitor auszusehen hat.
> 
> Ich weiß grad wieklich nicht, was ich machen soll !



Ich hatte vor meinem PG27AQ vier IPS Monitore, alle von Dell und hatte nie irgend ein Problem mit dem Panel. 
Dies ist wirklich der erste Monitor wo die Verarbeitung bzw. der Qualitätstest von Asus scheinbar völlig versagt.


----------



## Gnilmmek (26. März 2016)

Hey, hab heute auch einen pg279q von der handelsfabrik köln erhalten, alles ok... auch die ecken usw.... aber leider einen pixelfehler in der mitte, was tun? behalten oder zurück schicken? man erkennt den fehler nur auf weißen flächen^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. März 2016)

Würde garnix mehr von Asus kaufen schon allein das se hier nichts mit den PG in Angriff nehmen aber in anderen Ländern sich den Arsch aufreißen das die kontrollen besser werden.
Das ne Frechheit aber mit den dummen Deutschen kann mans ja würde sowas nicht Unterstützen.


Zumal das BLB/Glow grausig ist im ersten Post dürfte überall wo es bissel dunkler ist schön auffallen.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

Koradhil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krass. Muss man damit heutzutage wirklich leben?


----------



## Koradhil (27. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Krass. Muss man damit heutzutage wirklich leben?



Das ist ein Handy-Foto, was den Eindruck schon sehr verfälscht. Die beiden mit Kamera aufgenommenen Fotos zeigen es fast 1:1

Am Tage fällt der Glow "kaum" auf, aber doch sehr bei dunklenen Kontent und besonders Abends, bei Dunkelheit sieht man es in den Ecken durchleuchten.

Ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich den Monitor wieder einpacke. Es ist halt so, das er keinen Pixelfehler hat und auch sonst wirklich in Ordnung ist. 

Es scheinen auch alle Gaming IPS Monitore mit G-Sync, ob nun Acer oder Asus, die selben Macken zuhaben.

Die Qualität ist sehr ernüchternd , bei den hohen Preisen die man auf den Tisch legen muss. 

Was ich mich auch frage, ob Asus vielleicht beim PG348Q an der Qualität gearbeitet hat oder ob er auch genau die gleichen Macken hat wie der Acer X34.

Das traurige ist auch, das mein 3 Jahre alter Benq 2720t nicht eine Macke hat und immer noch top dasteht. 

Könnte man schon wieder fast sagen , früher gab es noch ne Qualitätskontrolle


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

Genau darauf will ich hinaus. 
Mein alter IPS-Monitor hat solche Ecken nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass noch eine Kaltkathode ihren Dienst dahinter verrichtet. (Da sieht man wie alt das Ding ist). 

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal VA-Monitore anschauen. Bei denen ist sowas auch nicht "usus". Nur leider isses da wieder schwieriger einen mit G-Sync zu finden.


----------



## Koradhil (27. März 2016)

Im Endeffekt möchte ich einfach nur ein Display ohne Fehler haben. 

Aber genau das wird verdammt schwer.

Habe mir gerade das Video von dem Tester angesehen, der 20 Asus PG279Q geordert hat und diese verglichen hat. Wenn ich mir die Fotos von den Bildschirmen angucke, haben fast alle nen mieses Display. 

Wenn der Acer X34 bessere Reviews hätte, würde ich diesen eine Chance geben, aber dieses Modell scheint genauso "verbuggt" zu sein. 

Ich würde mich wundern , wenn der PG348Q keine Qualitätsprobleme hätte.

Es wird nicht leichter. Man(n) möchte seinem Hobby nachgehen, aber ein ein Monitor wirft einem aus der Bahn 

Verrückt


----------



## Koradhil (27. März 2016)

Gnilmmek schrieb:


> Hey, hab heute auch einen pg279q von der handelsfabrik köln erhalten, alles ok... auch die ecken usw.... aber leider einen pixelfehler in der mitte, was tun? behalten oder zurück schicken? man erkennt den fehler nur auf weißen flächen^^



Pixelfehler wäre ein wirkliches NoGo !


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2016)

Bleib definitiv bei deinem PG279Q.
Der X34 bzw PG348Q sieht auch nicht großartig besser aus als bei dir und du hast ggf. Scanlines, Fiepen etc. 

Allein das du keine Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse hast, das ist einfach der Wahnsinn in meinen Augen  
Ich würde definitiv über das BLB/Glow hinwegsehen und 1440p, 165Hz, IPS und G-Sync genießen 


Gruß addicTix


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2016)

Koradhil schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt möchte ich einfach nur ein Display ohne Fehler haben.
> 
> Aber genau das wird verdammt schwer.


Muss es denn unbedingt IPS sein?
TN hat die Pixel Inversion, aber dafür keine Probleme mit BLB, glow oder Staubeinschlüssen.
Jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Koradhil (28. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt IPS sein?
> TN hat die Pixel Inversion, aber dafür keine Probleme mit BLB, glow oder Staubeinschlüssen.
> Jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste.



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich schon sehr gerne einen IPS haben wollen. Schön wäre auch ein VA mit G-Sync !

Mein BenQ 2720t ist ein sehr guter Monitor, aber die Farbbrillanz des PG279Q ist schon enorm sexy.

Und die Auflösung spielt mittlerweile auch eine grosse Rolle. 

Full-HD möchte man auch nicht mehr wirklich.

Finde es nur extrem traurig, das in einem hohen Preissegment die Qualitätskontrolle so schlecht ist.
Würde auch keinen Porsche mit Mängeln akzeptieren.

Die Frage ist auch , ob IPS-Glow oder Backlight-Bleed ein Mangel ist, oder ob es eher nicht besser geht ?

Gibt es IPS Monitore die kein Glow haben ? 

Wenn ich so lese, das ich schon Glück hatte, das kein Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschluss vorhanden ist, dann finde ich auch das als sehr fragwürdig in diesem Preissegment.

Werde wohl damit leben müssen, das ich anscheinend einen "guten" 279Q bekommen habe. Es scheint auch wirklich noch schlechtere 279er zugeben.


----------



## nonamez78 (28. März 2016)

Bei mir war ein Austausch des PG279Q nötig (Dezember 2015). Eigentlich in einer solchen Preisklasse ein No-Go. Einen weiteren Tausch hätte ich in keinem Fall gestartet, sondern eine andere Firma genutzt.. Die Staubeinschlüsse von Durchgang 1 waren absolut inakzeptabel, auf den Glow hatte ich da weniger geachtet, aber er war da.
Das zweite Display scheint ein Glücksgriff zu sein. Es ist ein Glow da (am stärksten unten rechts), aber nach ein paar Tagen fluchen sehe ich ihn überhaupt nicht mehr (gespielt wird immer im abgedunkelten Raum).
Was die Farbbrillianz angeht bin ich wohl anderes gewöhnt (Mac Displays und Dell Studio Monitore). Ich finde das Bild weder super noch wirklich schlecht. Aber bis auf die wirklich super Reaktionszeit und das schlichte Design würde ich nichts positives erwähnen wollen.
Der hohe Kaufpreis scheint einzig der Reaktionszeit geschuldet zu sein. Mit Gamern wie uns kann man es ja machen .


----------



## Koradhil (28. März 2016)

Ja, wenn man vom TN kommt sind die IPS Farben schon besser !

Werde mich wohl auch mit meinem arrangieren, weil ich jetzt Angst habe , nach Umtauch, einen "wirklich" schlechten zuerhalten.

Ich bedanke mich sehr bei allen "Leidensgenossen" die mir mit tollen Beiträgen beratend zur Seite standen !

Ein tolles Forum

Grüsse aus Berlin

Koradhil


----------



## chaotium (28. März 2016)

Ich hab leichte  beleuchtungsprobleme, die man aber kaum sieht, je nach Blinkwinkel.

Mit meinem Bildschirm muss ich sagen, das war ein Sechser im Lotto...


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2016)

Koradhil schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich schon sehr gerne einen IPS haben wollen. Schön wäre auch ein VA mit G-Sync !
> 
> Mein BenQ 2720t ist ein sehr guter Monitor, aber die Farbbrillanz des PG279Q ist schon enorm sexy.
> 
> ...


Ein Asus PG278Q hat auch WQHD und die Farben sind auch besser als beim 2720T.
Hatte damals nen 2720Z und den kannst du nicht direkt mit nem PG278Q vergleichen.
Aber wenn du dich arrangieren kannst mit deinem PG279Q, dann behalte ihn.
Achja, der ips glow ist immer gleich.


----------



## Koradhil (30. März 2016)

Hi nomma

Habe meinen PG 279Q behalten und mir noch nen Acer X34 gekauft

Habe mit dem Acer auch so richtiges Glück gehabt.

Nur ein kleinwenig Glow in der linken unteren Ecke, keine Pixelfehler, kein Staubeinschluss, kein Summen und 100Hz gehen wunderbar.

Hier noch ein Bildchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread kann dann sehr gerne geschlossen werden !

Danke Euch nochmals für die Hilfe bezüglich des PG279Q !

Grüße Koradhil


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. März 2016)

Beim X34 gehts ja nur um Glow und BLB+Fiepen.
Staub und Pixelfehler gibts sogut wie garnicht ist nämlich nen Panel von LG und keins von AU Failtronics


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2016)

Boah, da hab ich bei meinem LG aber echt Glück gehabt. Ich hätte mich komplett verarscht gefühlt, wenn der auch nur halb so beschissen aussehen würde wie deiner. Schick das Teil zurück, kann ja nicht sein, das nen schwarzes Bild zu 40% nicht Schwarz ist.


----------

